# Movie mistakes anyone??



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

http://web.archive.org/web/20070317164304/http://www.videotiger.com/vids/abunchofmoviemistakes.wmv

I have only seen 3 movies listed in this: Commando,The fugitive and Star wars


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

What movie doesn't have continuity or other errors? Even Rope has continuity errors.

http://www.moviemistakes.com/imdb250/pageall

You're missing out on some great movies, some of which you should be able to find on VHS


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

My favorite blooper is in the movie "Glory" (Civil War Epic). There's a scene where Morgan Freeman stops and talks to a group of young boys. As he's leaving them they raise their hands and cheer. On the wrist of one of the boys is a digital wrist watch.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

That reminds me of the supposed woman using a cell phone in a Charlie Chaplin movie.

http://blog.chron.com/techblog/2010/10/did-charlie-chaplin-film-a-cell-phone-in-1928/


----------



## Cyber36 (Mar 20, 2008)

Watch the Clint Eastwood movie "Hang Em High" & see how many you can spot.


----------



## Macauboy (Dec 16, 2013)

You can slap me for my post but I am new to this forum so don't know where to post. I travel between Vermont, Florida and central Mexico. I would like a satellite company where I can received internet and TV in my travels.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Cyber36 said:


> Watch the Clint Eastwood movie "Hang Em High" & see how many you can spot.


Most notable is the multiple hanging scene where one guy's arms go from behind his back to over his head as he goes through the trap door.


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

dpeters11 said:


> That reminds me of the supposed woman using a cell phone in a Charlie Chaplin movie.


Its very strange isnt it?

It sure LOOKS LIKE she is talking with it


----------

